

Google's Eric Schmidt: Blocking File-Sharing Sites Would Make U.S. Like China - gatsby
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/google-eric-schmidt-says-blocking-filesharing-sites-would-make-u-s-u-k-ike-china.html

======
pyre
The headline is highly inflammatory, though the content is mostly just the
same quotes I saw elsewhere.

The idea that putting a censorship framework in place even if it's "only for
IP infringement" is a slippery slope. Once the framework is in place, how long
do you think it will be before there are all kinds of 'me too' additions that
get attached as riders to other bills floating through Congress? All so that
some Congress-critter can get re-elected and/or attempt to impose his (or her)
morals on others.

~~~
adsr
Censorship is even more inflammatory IMO, it's not mentioned but the headline
suggests it. It's a pretty cheap rhetoric if this is what he actually said,
it's like saying that the U.S is like China in regards to Copyright if it's
not blocked.

~~~
pyre
Huh? He's saying two things:

* The US sets an example for the world. If the US decides that it's a-ok to practice censorship, then we're implicitly giving the rest of the world permission.

* Censorship is a slippery slope, and at the bottom of that slope is China.

~~~
adsr
Are you referring to the article linked here? It doesn't mention censorship
once. Which is good since this has nothing to do with censorship, that is my
point and why it's a cheap rhetoric trick. And then comparing it to China,
well all I can say is, does Godwin's law apply to public statements?

------
est
dup

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2562371>

~~~
hornokplease
Both the _LA Times_ story here and the _Ars Technica_ story that anchors the
conversation you linked to both repeatedly refer to reporting by the
_Guardian_. I wish that their report was the one driving discussions!

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/18/google-
eric...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/18/google-eric-schmidt-
piracy)

------
meow
Probably worse than China.. add hypocrisy to the list :)

------
galuggus
File sharing sites, for the most part, aren't blocked in China

~~~
Joakal
In fact, there's probably far more freedom with IP in China than anywhere else
in the world.

~~~
hasenj
This freedom exists in pretty much all 3rd world countries. I mean, you can
buy all kinds of movies and software from computer shops. There are even
companies (with a public address) that compiles these CDs/DVDs of pirated
software.

~~~
Joakal
Yes, but the scale of IP infringement plus labour force in China is
unparalleled. From idea to fruition, you could cheaply build the next thing.
Why else would Apple risk the 'good' reputation from dealing with such cheap
labour?

------
AlbertoE
Does he mean a country with a working economy? Or a country that steals less
money in taxes? So hard to tell these days.

------
pnathan
It's not whether we're like or unlike a particular country. Although comparing
against China's policies as of today is likely instructive.

The question is, is the US Government revoking free speech? Is it becoming a
tool of the _AA orgs to implement the_ AA policies?

And, further, will these laws be redirected to purposes more malign then their
creators supposed...

------
podperson
... and thus a place where Schmidt would like to do business over the
objections of his colleagues?

------
msie
Hyperbolic claim, but (sadly) necessary in the world of politics.

------
chrisjsmith
That's a great statement simply because it plays on the latent paranoia about
communism from the cold war. Well played!

------
jhamburger
"Allowing file-sharing sites would make the U.S. like Somalia"

~~~
keithnoizu
Sure. We could also just go with the godwin and say "do you know who else did
not pass any laws restricting access to the internet?"

